# FSME im Saarland!



## p41n (12. August 2008)

Für alle die, die es noch nicht wissen:


*Rohrbach: Erstmals Fälle von FSME im Saarland
*
Im Saarland haben sich erstmals Menschen mit FSME angesteckt. Nach Angaben des Gesundheitministeriums wurde die von Zecken übertragene Krankheit im Raum Rohrbach in drei Fällen bestätigt.

Alle drei Fälle seien mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit "originär im Saarland erworben". Das FSME-Konsiliarlabor am Robert-Koch-Institut überprüfe die Fälle abschließend.

Sollten weitere FSME-Fälle im Saarland auftreten, werde es zum Risikogebiet erklärt. Das Ministerium wolle nun exponierte Berufsgruppen wie Forstarbeiter über die Gefahren informieren.



*Saarbrücken: Institut soll Zecken untersuchen*

Nach den ersten FSME-Ansteckungen im Saarland sollen Zecken eingesammelt und auf FSME untersucht werden. Nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums wurde damit ein Fachinstitut beauftragt.

Bei den Erkrankungsfällen werde vermutet, dass sie im Saarpfalz-Kreis ihren Ursprung hätten. Nun werde bei den Krankenhäusern abgefragt, ob es in jüngerer Vergangenheit weitere Fälle gab.

Nicht nur Waldgebiete, sondern auch Gärten und Grünanlagen böten ideale Lebensbedingungen für Zecken. Das Ministerium wies darauf hin, gegen FSME gebe es eine gut verträgliche Impfung.



*FSME: Durch Zeckenbisse übertragene Krankheit
*
Die Frühsommer-Meningoenzephalitis (FSME) ist eine durch das FSME-Virus ausgelöste Erkrankung, die mit grippeähnlichen Symptomen wie Fieber, Abgeschlagenheit und Kopfschmerzen beginnt.

Sie wird durch Zeckenbisse übertragen. FSME ist nicht in allen Bundesländern verbreitet. Das Robert-Koch-Institut in Berlin weist jedes Jahr je nach Lage Landkreise als FSME-Risikogebiete aus.

Das Gesundheitsministerium rief die Bevölkerung auf, sich durch entsprechende Kleidung und gegebenenfalls Zeckenmittel zu schützen. Bei einem Biss sollten Zecken sachgerecht entfernt werden.


----------



## PirateSB (12. August 2008)

na bestens - meine ohnehin schon nicht gerade kleine zeckenparanoia hat sich soeben mindestens ver3facht
hatte mich in unserer kante bisher eigentlich immer für gut aufgehoben gehalten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. August 2008)

seit ich mir die Beine rasiere habe ich beim biken keine Zecken mehr eingesammelt! Vielleicht als kleiner Tipp am Rande! ;-)


----------



## snison (13. August 2008)

Habe mich dieses Jahr kostenlos impfen lassen - das dürfte zumindest im Kreis St. Wendel problemlos sein, als Anrainer zum Kreis Birkenfeld der ja vom Robert Koch Institut als gefährdet eingestuft wird. Das sind zwei kleine Impfungen in den Oberarm, fragt doch einfach mal bei Euren Hausärzten mal nach. Bei mir hats uns sogar die Kinderärztin angeboten als wir unsere Kinder impfen ließen. Aber Beine rasieren ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht... Hand drauf, nur wegen den Zecken hab ich schöne glatte Beine 
Sni


----------



## Klinger (13. August 2008)

Ich hatte nach der Impfung heftige Reaktionen mit Fieber und werde mich nicht mehr impfen lassen. 
Alternativ benutze ich Autan vor jeder Tour (gibts auch als spezial-zecken-Version oder so) und habe mir seitdem keine Zecke mehr eingefangen.


----------



## 007ike (13. August 2008)

mit impfen bin ich auch irgendwie etwas skeptisch geworden, seit ich mich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander setze!


----------



## Tobilas (13. August 2008)

Seit Wochen schmier ich mich auch vor jeder Tour ein: weder mit Zecken, noch Moskitos oder Bremsen (nein , nicht die am Bike) hab ich seit dem Probleme gehabt....


----------



## p41n (13. August 2008)

also zecken hatte ich während des bikens noch überhaupt keine abbekommen.. am we im pfälzerwald, der auch besonders gefährdet sein soll, war ebenso nichts mit zecken..

als gegenmaßnahme dusche ich mich nach jeder tour ausgiebig und untersuche meinen körper gründlich nach irgendwelchen viechern..

bisher hatte ich nichts.. werde mich aber auch mal gegen FSME impfen lassen..  und Beine rasieren klingt auch nicht schlecht.. dann aber mit wachs..


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. August 2008)

snison schrieb:


> .... Das sind zwei kleine Impfungen in den Oberarm, fragt doch einfach mal bei Euren Hausärzten mal nach.......
> Sni




Vorab, Sorry für die "Beschneidung" deines Beitrages, ich kann mich aber daran erinnern, das ich 3 Impfungen (Vollschutz für x-Jahre) über mich ergehen lassen musste. Das werde ich jedoch morgen anhand meines Impfbuches gegenprüfen und dann erneut hier posten. 
Allerdings habe ich nach diversen Biketouren auch schon mal den ein oder anderen "Besucher" entfernen müssen. 
Aber als Vorsorge nach jeder Tour und der dazugehörigen Dusche  den Körper zu überprüfen (kann auch durch weibl. Wesen durchgeführt werden  ) sollte "Standard" sein. Zumindest in der Zeit, wenn "Sie" unterwegs sind. 
Btw. bald ist ja wieder Winter 
Grütze


----------



## Klinger (13. August 2008)

Zecken können auch Borreliose übertragen, und dagegen gibts keine Impfung!!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Zecken können auch Borreliose übertragen, und dagegen gibts keine Impfung!!!



Dimmt ....


Siehe auch: http://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/fakta/borreliose.htm

Zu dem Thema gibt es jedoch im Forum gewiss auch andere Fundstellen. Ergo: SUFU !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (14. August 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Aber als Vorsorge nach jeder Tour und der dazugehörigen Dusche  den Körper zu überprüfen (kann auch durch weibl. Wesen durchgeführt werden  ) sollte "Standard" sein.



Das würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres behaupten. Es gibt auch Zeitgenossen, die das vollkommen anders sehen und sich erstmal ausgiebig anderen Sachen widmen. Deswegen habe ich es mal mit angeführt..


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. August 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres behaupten. Es gibt auch Zeitgenossen, die das vollkommen anders sehen und sich erstmal ausgiebig anderen Sachen widmen. Deswegen habe ich es mal mit angeführt..



Diese "Typen" mag es bestimmt geben, jedoch kann ich ein derartiges Verhalten in keinster Weise nachvollziehen .... :kotz:

Ach ja, habe im übrigen 3 (FSME)-Spritzen erhalten. Die 3. als "Vollschutz". 

Ciao und schönen Feiertag allen ....


----------



## Oberaggi (14. August 2008)

Bin auch gegen FSME geimpft und habs gut vertragen.
Muss mal schauen wann der Schutz abläuft und ich noch mal hin muss.
Mir ist auch lieber ne Woche schlecht wegen der Impfe als ewig FMSE zu haben.


----------



## Klinger (15. August 2008)

Ich lasse die schnellen Schlammspritzer als "Zeckenabstreifer" im Wald vorfahren.. )
Dann sind die beißwütigen und ausgehungerten Zecken erstmal bedient.

Der eine hat eh schon BCE, dem kann nicht mehr viel passiere.


----------



## snison (15. August 2008)

> Ach ja, habe im übrigen 3 (FSME)-Spritzen erhalten. Die 3. als "Vollschutz".


Ja! Hab mal nachgefragt, ich bekomm nächstes Jahr die 3. Impfung. Aber Schutz hat man dennoch in aller Regel bereits ab der ersten.
Sni


----------

